# Size Matters



## wrenchboy (Jul 25, 2013)

Case IH.baby


----------



## tenpointers2000 (Sep 10, 2013)

The thing is huge! I would love to work one of those one day.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

It wouldn't get bogged like mine did last weekend! Good job the FEL was able to push me back out,


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

wrenchboy said:


> Case IH.baby


:cheers:I'll raise you a pair of a STX's uprated to 575hp - I think our Triples (tyres) might just "trump" a Quadtrac...............Case IH keep on smokinedro:


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

You know what they say about guys who own big tractors.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh, by the way, GO GREEN !!!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

JDonly said:


> You know what they say about guys who own big tractors.


Yep, they own small tractors too 

And I'm all for being green......and blue....and red......and yellow.......in fact our machinery sheds house a rainbow of colours.....

Any day on any tractor is better than a good day in the best office


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it easy to get parts for John Deere, and IH in the land of Oz?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

wjjones said:


> Is it easy to get parts for John Deere, and IH in the land of Oz?


If it's a new part I'd reckon it's about as easy as anywhere else on the globe - good s/h or recon parts sometimes can be a little more difficult to come by, so I import direct from breakers in the USA or Europe (all depends on the exchange rate & freight) as I do with most major cost items (even new parts too, if the local items are comparatively over priced)


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

JDonly said:


> Oh, by the way, GO GREEN !!!


How green do you want ?

Classic Green as in our old 6030 ?

Or No Go Green as in our 8440 which years ago expired terminally in one of the paddocks at 8345hrs ? And left to slowly return to nature.........


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

We're a relatively small family farm for our area and I would take either of those tractors in a heartbeat. We have two 8630's as our main tractors and are currently looking at a neighbor's 7520. Cheap horsepower. There is nothing that we would consider terminal on our farm, we rebuild everything, paint, new cab interiors, A/C, you name it. We just don't have the money it takes for a new tractor to be honest. Here's a picture of the one I drive, we take pride in our ability to keep them running and looking good. That 6030 is a sweet looking tractor by the way and what do you consider terminal about the 8440?









Kudo's to all who can afford the new stuff


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

JDonly said:


> We're a relatively small family farm for our area and I would take either of those tractors in a heartbeat. We have two 8630's as our main tractors and are currently looking at a neighbor's 7520. Cheap horsepower. There is nothing that we would consider terminal on our farm, we rebuild everything, paint, new cab interiors, A/C, you name it. We just don't have the money it takes for a new tractor to be honest. Here's a picture of the one I drive, we take pride in our ability to keep them running and looking good. That 6030 is a sweet looking tractor by the way and what do you consider terminal about the 8440?
> 
> View attachment 19534
> 
> ...


That's one sweet 8630 . 
We can't see the value in most of the new gear either, & whilst we buy some new gear we also rebuild plenty of old clunkers (JD, Case Whites, Allis Fiats...& just about everything else) - some now with 20,000hrs + (the 6030 is one we recently "freshened up" though is still relatively low houred @ 5900hrs). Unfortunately the 8440 put a rod through the block & broke the crank too (& the price of a replacement motor SH or rebuild is prohibitive).
You can view some of our other gear on my posts.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I remember reading this a few years ago. What would possess someone to do this!?!

http://www.brandonsun.com/breaking-...-hidden-in-massive-manure-pile-157277285.html


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, Those tractors are Monsters!!! Though they look really nice! Thanks for giving us the opportunity to see such large machines.......


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

pogobill said:


> I remember reading this a few years ago. What would possess someone to do this!?!
> 
> http://www.brandonsun.com/breaking-...-hidden-in-massive-manure-pile-157277285.html


I've never been lucky enough to find a tractor in manure pile, but over the years I've sure found a few manure piles that were masquerading as tractors.........


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

ftorleans1 said:


> Wow, Those tractors are Monsters!!! Though they look really nice! Thanks for giving us the opportunity to see such large machines.......


No drama - tractors are all fun machines no matter what the size - And to prove we're not biased to Case Red or JD Green in our operations, here's one of our slightly smaller (@ 450hp ) NH Blues doing what it does best getting dirty.........


----------

